# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Ellione: My first fantasy map

## feuillemorte

Hi all! I made my first fantasy map. I would appreciate some critique, suggestions, comments. All titles and shapes came from my imagination, so any resemblance to the real world is purely coincidental  :Smile:

----------


## Ed Erfurth

Well done! I liked the small details - Caves in the far west mountains that aren't named, lending a sense of mystery to them.  The bridges over rivers. Simple, but important for a traveler who doesn't want to get wet! The use of mountains that lead to hills, and in some places turning into flatter rolling landscape.  Lastly, the color version has a nice, aged parchment look.  I was going to suggest more color, but that would move it into a more modern look, and it seems to me you are trying to keep the look of an old map, rather than a modern game map.

----------


## tartopom

Awesome work. I love the look of your map. The shading of the mountains, the forest style. I struggle with drawing forests, trying different style at the moment. I would just say that some letters for the names are a bit hard to read. But it's a minor issue. 

Great work mate !  :Wink:

----------

